# R16-300 is dead



## GopherIce (Aug 14, 2007)

Yesterday it would not turn on and after a conversation with directv they are sending out what I believe she called a 'recovery kit'. Any advice on this would be appreciated...I have never had a receiver go bad so I am new to this procedure. I am assuming that this 'kit' contains a new receiver and that I am to send back the old one?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The recovery kit is only to get back the old one. Hopefully they are also sending you a replacement.

Before packing it up and shipping it back, pull the power cord for at least 30 minutes. While it is unplugged, pull the access card out and clean all the contacts with a soft pencil eraser, and brush off any debris. Then re-seat the access card.

Plug the unit back in and see if it does anything. If it starts up and works, see if it lasts. If it doesn't start up, then wait for the replacement.

OH, and make sure you not where all the wires and connections go before you disconnect anything. Best procedure if you are not 100% sure how it is all wired is to set the replacement on top of the old unit, and move the wires one at a time.


----------



## GopherIce (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply...I'll give it a try. 

On the dtv website under orders, it has 'ERP_R15C_R Group' in the description column. Can you or anybody tell me if that is the recovery kit and or a replacement? The csr told me that they would be replacing the unit as well as sending a recovery kit for the old one but I am a bit concerned because I have only one pending order and was hoping that it covered both.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

GopherIce said:


> Thanks for the reply...I'll give it a try.
> 
> On the dtv website under orders, it has 'ERP_R15C_R Group' in the description column. Can you or anybody tell me if that is the recovery kit and or a replacement? The csr told me that they would be replacing the unit as well as sending a recovery kit for the old one but I am a bit concerned because I have only one pending order and was hoping that it covered both.


it's a replacement receiver, put your old one in the same box and use the return label that will be enclosed to return it.


----------

